# Wheelchair sales Javea



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anybody have a contact number for a company selling new or used wheelchairs, who would deliver to Javea? 
I am particularly looking for a wheelchair which has the rear 'big' wheels (self propelled), which is light, and will fold up quite small.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Does anybody have a contact number for a company selling new or used wheelchairs, who would deliver to Javea?
> I am particularly looking for a wheelchair which has the rear 'big' wheels (self propelled), which is light, and will fold up quite small.


we bought one from this company for my dad online - they delivered here & they do lots of other helpful things too

I was pleasantly surprised at the prices & they delivered really quickly too

Silla de ruedas, sillas de ruedas, silla ruedas, sillas ruedas, silla minusvalido, sillas minusvalidos, silla electrica, sillas electricas, andadores, muletas

if you only need one for a short time though, you can borrow/hire them from HELP in La Xara - they just ask for a donation


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we bought one from this company for my dad online - they delivered here & they do lots of other helpful things too
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised at the prices & they delivered really quickly too
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, I have ordered via their web site today.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Serena,
Use the link Xabiachica has given for wheelchairs (silla de ruedas), the same company do all kinds of medical equipment, and usually deliver within the week. I ordered my mums wheelchair from them a few weeks ago.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Hi Serena,
> Use the link Xabiachica has given for wheelchairs (silla de ruedas), the same company do all kinds of medical equipment, and usually deliver within the week. I ordered my mums wheelchair from them a few weeks ago.


they're good aren't they 


the other post was a sneaky ad


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> they're good aren't they
> 
> 
> the other post was a sneaky ad


Yep, they are good, as far as wheelchairs go, it is a nice quality chariot to take my Mum out to enjoy the Javea air. They did have difficulty finding our address though, I think it was taken to the wrong address on two consecutive days, as I stayed in all the time and it didn't arrive till the third day they attempted delivery. Our address is so easy, many delivery firms have never had a problem, I was impressed by all the other disability equipment they had, Alls well that ends well,


----------

